# Where to buy Krylon matte finish?



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I use Krylon matte finish quite a bit in my model railroad modeling. I used to get it at a reasonable price at Wally World but it seems they don't have it anymore. I do see it for sale at Hobby Lobby but it is much more expensive there. Any ideas on where to buy it at a more reasonable price.

Doug


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I used to buy it at Lowe's, but they have divested themselves of all Krylon products. Good prices on Rustoleum because they're getting rid of that brand, too.

I found the Krylon at JoAnn's Fabrics. Not sure how national a chain JoAnn's is, but it's definitely as girlie as the name suggests. If they ask what you want it for, tell 'em you're into decoupage or something.

JackM


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

This should be helpful:

http://www.krylon.com/locator/

Scot


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Doug... I can find the Krylon Matte can 1311 at Ace Hardware at a "fair" price.. 

Hobby Lobby has it but it's a bit higher unless you can buy it on a discount coupon.. 

Shake it real good before and during use... 

If you can't find it in the paint section at Wal Mart, check the Craft section..


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the matte finish good for outdoors? I have always used krylon crystal clear flat acrylic or satin for my projects. It says it is good for indoor/outdoor. 
http://www.krylon.com/products/?Nao=9&N=0


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul.... I've been using can #1311 matte for years with very good results...

Since Rustoleum has introduced the Painters Touch line, I've switched over to that with all the colors as well as Clear, Satin, Matte... 

They're compatible with Krylon and have much better covering quality....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
The one I have been using is stock #53530.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's interesting, Paul....

I tried that directly on some of the decal material and it literally "ate it up". 

That's why I stayed with can #1311 material which works over the Krylon or Rustoleum Satin.... 

Most of the finishes I use are satin rather than matte unless they are heavily weathered..


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
I have been using it for years, as a thin first coat on your decals with no problems. After the first thin coat I put a second coat over the whole model, building or whatever. I use flat, satin and sometimes gloss.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I buy it at Micheals and use their 40% or 50% coupon they have every week


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

> Stan,
> I have been using it for years, as a thin first coat on your decals with no problems. After the first thin coat I put a second coat over the whole model, building or whatever. I use flat, satin and sometimes gloss.


That's interesting, Paul... I'll have to try it again... Maybe I hit the first coat a bit too heavy....

Thanks for the input...


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I recommend the Krylon UV-resistant clear. Really helps protect against fading and other sun damage. I get it from Michael's. It comes in matte or gloss.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stan, I tried some Rustoluem matte finish in the past and it smelled terrible. I did a bread box for a friend with it and my friend complained about the smell for months.

Doug


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can find it, try Behlen Dead Flat. It makes the other stuff look like satin....


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't help but agree that many times using the Krylon matte that it ends up with a gloss to it. I spect that has to do with putting on several coats, but not sure. Where does one find this paint you are speaking of?


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazon for one place.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

bmwr71 said:


> Stan, I tried some Rustoluem matte finish in the past and it smelled terrible. I did a bread box for a friend with it and my friend complained about the smell for months.
> 
> Doug


That's interesting, Doug... Was it the Rustoleum _Painter's Touch_ brand????

I have 5 projects finished with that on the shelf in my office and there's absolutely no odor at all.. 

The older Rustoleum did have a very strong odor..


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Wasn't early rustoleum .. fish oil based?? !!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

yep


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stan, guess I bought some a couple years ago or so and haven't used it since because of the vile smell. Smelled like rancid vomit to me and it lingered on the pieces for months. Maybe I will buy some now and take a cautious sniff.

And thinking of matte clear, sometimes get clouding I assume due to humidity. Any good way to get it to go away other than shoot it again and hope?

Doug


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
The loco in my post called "New 0-6-0 in service" was sprayed with Krylon acrylic flat before weathering. As you can see your decals are fine.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Behlen dead flat: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002KA2EH0

Krylon UV matte:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004O7HTDQ


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

As noted, Krylon UV matte satin and gloss at Michaels $8 , $4 with the 50% off coupon


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

"Clouding" and it's effects...

Clouding occurs from coats being applied too quickly after the previous one..
It happens if coats are heavy
It happens with humidity....yes...again...not enough drying time between coats or layers of paint..

Clouding more often occurs with clear based paints....but colors can also cloud for the same reasons.

Fine coats go along way towards a nice job!!

Dirk


----------

